# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2008)

Werbung 

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen. 

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. 

Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand. 

Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) 

Und zwar hier:
*Eine kleine Story wie ihr mit eigentlich zu leichtem Gerät einen eigentlich zu großen Fisch gefangen habt (z. B. einen 80cm Hecht an der leicjhten Barschspinnrute oder einen 5 - Pfund - Karpfen an der unberingten 7m - Stippe, etc.)*


*Der Gewinn Mai​*
*Abu Stamina 4000 FD Art.Nr.1132823​*







Die neue Rollenserie Stamina von Abu Garcia ist die ideale Einstiegsrolle für viele Angelbereiche. Der ansprechende Preis und die umfangreiche Ausstattung machen diese Serie so attraktiv für preisbewusste Angler. Mit einem kräftigen Getriebe, 4 Kugellagern und einem IAR- Walzenlager (sofortiger Rücklaufstopp), Metall-Weitwurfspule und einer Graphit-Ersatzspule lässt diese Rolle keine Wünsche offen.


----------



## Hechtchris (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Hab mir eine neue UL Spinnrute gekauft mit 1 - 10 wg ! Dann dachte ich mensch kannst doch mal ein Paar köfis damit fangen ! 1 Made ran kleiner Köfihaken und das ende vom Lied war dann ein 6 pfund karpfen :q ganz lustiger drill an dem leichten gerät #h


----------



## Zanderhunter01 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Mein Erlebnis war das ich mit einer 2,40 m Spinnrute auf Barsche aus war. Die Rute hatte ein Wurfgewicht von 15-30 gr. und als Köder einen 1er Blinker mit roten Federn dran. Habe dann auch zwei Barsche und einen Döbel gefangen, doch dann fast einen Herzinfarkt bekommen! Ich ausgeworfen und gekurbelt da hauts mir die Angel aus der Hand(lag schon im Wasser) ich hinterher. Glück im Unglück hab die Angel und der Fisch hängt, der Drill einmalig und dann ein 90er Hecht! Aber die Angel hatte sich so sehr gebogen das ich nach den Geräuschen die ich gehört hab dacht die bricht.
Naja das wars.


----------



## sven_p (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Hab im Forellensee  Köderfische gestippt mit ner 5meter stippe. 
Neben den anderen Köderfischen stieg auch ein etwas größerer "Köderfisch" ein:
Ein 105 cm großer Stör.
Das war ein sehr großer spaß, aber auch nur für mich, nicht für die stippe, die hatte nämlich am oberen teil überall kleine haarrisse bekommen^^


----------



## gringo92 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

ich war 3tage vor ende der hecht schonzeit am wasser und bin ein bisschen mit dem boot herumge"tuckert" um mit meiner kleinen matchrute ein paar rotfedern zu fangen...
also eine 1gpose montiert nen kleinen 16erhaken mit 0.16er mono vorfach und das ufer ein wenig abgefischt...
ich konnte auch ein paar fische überlisten ... doch leider hatte ich die zeit vergessen und mein vater stand schon am ufer und wollte mich abholen...
"Ja Papa ich komme"
also holte ich die montage langsam rein...als es aufeinmal laut platschte... WoW was ist das denn... ich konnte den fisch nicht erkennen war mir aber sicher das es keine rotfeder war...
nach einem 2 minütigen drill konnte ich den fisch das erste mal erkennen...es war ein hecht mit vielen verletzungen (vermutlich aus der laichzeit)... ich hatte stets angst das die schnur brechen würde...also drillte ich ziemlich vorsichtig ... nach weiteren 3minuten landete der hecht dann sicher im kescher.
das war mein erster Hecht für dieses jahr... 

und es viel mir auf das immer wen ich gezielt auf hecht angel ich nicht soviel ausbeute habe wie durch zufall...

da gab es letztes jahr nämlich eine ähnliche Geschichte,
ich angelte mir um mir die zeit zu vertreiben ein wenig auf rotfedern und fing auch super !
als ich dann irgendwann mal wieder einen dran hatte und ihn reinholte stürzte sich genau vor meinen füßen am ufer ein fetter hecht auf das kleine rotauge... ich dachte mir ... der wird wohl eh nicht gehakt sein ,doch das war er und ich bankte mal wieder um den fisch da ich nur ein 0.18er vorfach hatte 
als ich den fisch dann nach 3minuten landen konnte vermaß ich ihn,
er hatte 75cm und war sauber gehakt !
der kleine hatte an dem tag so ein unglück das ich ihn natürlich releasete (mache ich auch mit glücklichen fischen  )
das waren schon 2 tolle Erlebnisse die mir bisher nur mit hechten passiert sind .
also Petri Heil und liebe Grüße
Gringo


----------



## blackeye (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

ich weiß nur noch das ich mit einer 1,90m rute im kanal auf barsch angeln wollte und einen kleinen mini wobbler dran hatte.Da ich am ufer knapp 5m neben mir es klatschen gesehen hab dachte ich mir endlich ein schwarm barsche und wirfst mal hin.Dann bekamm ich glaubich mein schreck des lebens, ein wels knallt mir in die angeln an einer 1,90m rute:c(angst),zum glück hatte ich eine 17er fireline drauf,ich denk von 150m hat er mir 50m ungefähr sofort rutergezogen.
Nachdem ich den fisch nach 20min. drillzeit draußen hatte und ihn abgemesen habe (55cm) durfte er wieder schwimmen |supergri


----------



## Angelmati (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Bei mir war es ja so:
Ich fischte mit einer 3m stippe 14er schnur und eine fürs stippen relativ großen haken. (hatte keine kleinen mehr..) auf köfis...,mit maden..
Soweit noch nichts besonderes..
Ich fing (zum glück) einige köfis mit denen ich am nächsten tag auf zander los war.
Doch dann kam wie zuvor ein biss und ich schlug an..
Die wasseroberfläche explodierte..
Zuerst dachte ich an einen großen brassen oder evtl. einen karpfen ,sodass ich die rute senkte und druck von der schnur und somit dem fisch nahm.
Nach mehreren fluchten kam der fisch erstmals an die oberfläche..
Ich traute meinen augen kaum...es war ein HECHT Der da an meiner rute hing^^
Vorsichtig führte ich ihn über meinen kescher..
Beim lösen des hakens kam ein "minirotauge" zum vorschein.
Ich denke dass das rotauge sich an meinen maden vergriffen hat und der hescht dann das rotauge angriff wobei er sich den haken ins maul trieb.
Der Hecht maß 55cm..


----------



## flori66 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Ich hatte mal auf eine 6m Stippe aus Polen, sauschwer der Bock und schwabbelweich, einen 61er Brassen dran. Nach einem schier endlosen Kampf (bestimmt 10min) kam er endlich zum Landgang.
Hätte persönlich nicht damit gerechnet den rauszuholen als er sich das erste mal an der Oberfläche gezeigt hat.


----------



## Franky D (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

hi konnte vor einer woche eine 65er barbe mit einer 5er Fliegenrute nach 15min Drill erfolgreich anlanden die Barbe durfte wieder Schwimmen das sie gerade Laichzeit hatt und ja für nachwuchs sorgen soll


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Leichte Spinnrute (WG –10 g), kleine 2er Rolle, war eigentlich ausschließlich für Barsche gedacht. Als Köder hatte ich einen 5 cm Doppelschwanztwister dran, der Tag fing eigentlich nicht schlecht an, einige Barsche hatte ich schon erwischt, bis dan plötzlich ein extremer Stoß durch die Rute fuhr, ich habe natürlich reflexartig angeschlagen, was dan folgte war eigentlich (zu dem Augenblick) nicht mehr schön...

5 kg Stahlvorfach und eine Hauptschnur (geflecht) mit etwa 7 kg Tragkaft waren voll gefordert, meine UL Spinne ebenfalls (WG –10 g)... Der K(r)ampf dauerte etwa 40 Minuten und dan kam ein kleiner Waller zum Vorschein, hatte „nur“ 70 cm aber er hatte mich richtig ins schwitzen gebracht und mein Gerät wirklich ans Limit. Aber Ende vom Lied: ich hatte den sicher landen können, trotz des sehr leichten Gerätes


----------



## Damyl (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Ich war mit der beringten 5m Stippe auf Weissfische aus. 18er  Schnur und 12er Haken. Als ich grade ein Rotauge einkurbelte, gab es dahinter einen grossen Schwall und die Rute bog sich auf einmal durch. Nach ca. ner halben Stunde kam ein Hecht zum vorschein  Komischerweise hat der sich gar nicht arg gewehrt........
über dem Kescher hat er das Maul aufgemacht, und mein Rotauge samt Haken flog davon. 1,14m und 14 Pfund ...........
Und das Ende vom Lied :
Der halbe Verein schaute zu. Weil gerade Schonzeit war, musste ich ihn zurücksetzen. Ein halbes Jahr später hat ihn ein anderer gefangen 
Das war dann sogar ne Meldung in der Dorfpresse wert, das der ihn mit 40er Schnur und Stahl rausbekommen hat #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

ich hatte mal beim ausloten meiner stippe nen esox gefangen-es muß ein beißreflex gewesen sein,da der haken nicht bestückt war-es war zwar kein riese(etwa 60cm), aber war recht lustig und abendteuerlich den kleinen an ner 0,14,mm mono zu drillen.
außerdem habe ich mal beim barschjiggen nen karpfen gerissen -ich dachte, ich habe meinen fisch des lebens drann,aber nach etwa 20min. zeigte sich der spiegler an der oberfläche . ich konnte ihn nach weteren 10min landen-71cm!!,und das an einer 2,10m spinnrute wg. -15g und 0,16mm schnur.


gruß
stefan


----------



## Achim K. (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Hallo,

war mit einem Bekannten letztens beim Angeln und er hat mitbekommen, dass man ne neue Schnur erstmal mit einem Gewicht hinaus werfen soll. Ich habe meine Sachen aufgebaut und er war zwanzig Jahre nicht mehr angeln, hatte zwar einen Angelschein, aber so gut wie alles verlernt und vergessen. Jedenfalls habe ich zu spät mitbekommen, dass er hinter mir ne löeichte Rute 10-30 gr fertig gemacht hat und sie mit einem 100 gr Blei mit schmackes auswerfen wollte. Jedenfalls habe ich es krachen gehört und ein Sch..ße....habe mich umgedreht und habe ihn gesehen wie er den Griff der Rute in der Hand hatte....die Rute war zweimal gebrochen. Sie war neu und hatte noch keinen Kontakt zum Wasser. Ist zwar gemein, musste aber tränen lachen....und habe ihm dann ne Rute von mir gegeben.

Gruß

Achim


----------



## Ginnar1 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Kleiner Ausflug ans größere Wasser - klingt zwar merkwürdig, is aber wirklich passiert. Ich bin mit 100 Gramm Pilker am Makrelenfischen, weit draußen auf´m Fjord. Eine mittelgroße Makrele beißt und geht gehörig ab. Plötzlich hab ich en "Hänger", aber ungefähr 100 Meter über dem Grund, nach kurzer Grübelei;+ bewegte sich dann der Hänger - gaaanz langsam.#c Ungefähr 40 Minuten später zeigte sich dann mein "Hänger" - ein Dorsch von 23 Kilogramm. An der light-pilk-Rute war das echt der Hammer:vik:.


----------



## Hackersepp (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Ich bekam im Frühjahr  auf eine sensible Schleien/rotaugen montage, die mit Maden beködert war einen ganz und gar unvorsichtigen Biss. Sprich die 3 gr. Pose wurde förmlich unter Wasser gerissen. 

Sofort war mir nach dem Anhieb klar, dass mein Gegner ein Paar Barteln mehr hat als die Tincas.

Karpfen ....

Nach einigen schönen Fluchten durch den See und an den Uferbereichen entlang, die ich dank meiner kleinen Blue Arc perfekt kompensieren konnte, gelang es mir den 17 Pfund schweren Spiegler trotz der dünnen Hauptschnur und des Vorfachs zu landen. Obwohl ich während des Drills, und ganz besonders bei der ersten Flcuht nicht mehr an ein glückliches Ende denken wollte. Ein Abreißen der Schnur war eigtl schon vorprogrammiert. Nach dem langen hin und her im Drill , durfte der Fisch nach einem Wiege- und Fototermin wieder in sein Element zurück.

War wirklich ein super Erlebnis und entschädigte das vorsichtige Beissverhalten der Schleien/Rotaugen komplett.#6


----------



## Galen (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

August 2001, Schweden in Smaland.

– also schon eine Weile her und gleichzeitig für mich der "Dosenöffner" in Sachen Angelfaszination. 
Zuvor hatte ich immer mal wieder in diversen Urlauben geangelt – immer mit rudimentärer Ausstattung und quasi, aus jetziger Perspektive, nicht vorhandenen Fisch- und Gewässerkenntnissen. 
Diese Herangehensweise hatte aber mit meinem folgendem Angelerlebnis sein Ende gefunden. Zu sagen ist noch, dass die Geschichte einem avanciertem Hechtangler nicht weiter beeindrucken dürfte, mich als damaligen Unwissenden aber erleuchtet hatte.

Es ging also nach Schweden und wie immer vor jedem Urlaub "informierte" ich mich über zu erwartende Gewässer und Fische und es gelang mir dem kopfschüttelndem Verkäufer ein völlig unterdiminsioniertes Einsteigerset (Rute, Rolle, Schnur und Wobbler) aus den Rippen zu leihern. Warum auch mehr ausgeben? Bisher hatte ich immer die Angewohnheit das Set versehentlich zu verschrotten oder kurz vor Ende des Urlaubes es an einheimische Kinder zu verschenken... .

Ausgestattet mit der neuen Teleskoprute des vielversprechenden Markenherstellers "Fit for Fang", geschätzte 2,1 m lang und gefühltes Wurfgewicht bis maximal 25 gr. (der Hersteller schien bereits an der Druckfarbe zu sparen – diese Angaben waren schlicht nicht vorhanden) und einer Rolle der international bekannten Marke "Be Free" mit, lasst mich raten, 0.18 mm monofilem Geschnür ging es das erste Mal ans Wasser.

Die Wahl fiel auf einen "Badesee" von ca. 3 ha  in der Nähe unseres Ferienhauses.
Der "Badesee" hatte wohl seinen Namen aufgrund der zwei Meter breiten, verlassenen Badeeinstiegsstelle. Sonst war der See von dichtem Wald und Schilf umgeben. Natürlich war an dieser Stelle das Angeln verboten – also schnell das "Fit for Fang"-Tackle wieder in den Rucksack und rein in den Wald.
Beeindruckt von den Moskitoschwärmen der Vortage habe ich vorgesorgt: dicker Kapuzenpulli, lange Jeans, Gummistifel (zu klein, waren die meiner Freundin) und Autan im Gesicht und an den Händen. So schwitze ich lieber im südschwedischen Sommer als an Blutarmut einzugehen. 

Es war schon so, dass ich mein Angel-Laientum realisierte und meine Aussichten auf meine Freundin beeindruckende Fänge als begrenzt ansah. So tröstete ich mich bereits im Vorfeld an den imposanten, urigen Wälden Schwedens, sprich an dem Motto "der Weg ist das Ziel" – was blieb mir auch anderes übrig, ich musste ja nun den See ablaufen und auf eine kleine Auswurfstelle hoffen. 

Ich fand sie. Natürlich zeitlich stark versetzt, verschwitzt und nun jeglichen Mottos abschwörend mit dichtem, dunklem Wald im Rücken. 
Während einer Zigarette plante ich mein weiteres vorgehen, was im Angesicht einer ein Meter breiten Auswurfstelle natürlich lediglich die Verköstigung eines Sieges meinerseits über die Widrigkeiten der Natur darstellte. 
Die zweite Zigarette schmeckte dann schon nicht mehr, hielt aber die Moskitos ein wenig auf Abstand. An den folgenden Zigaretten zog ich schon gar nicht mehr sondern hielt sie einfach im Mund um der scheinbar pheromonalen Lockwirkung des Autans etwas entgegen zu setzen. 
Der bestechende Plan hieß also: Geradewegs raus mit dem Wobbler und fertig ist die Laube! 
Gedacht, getan: Ein Wurf, ein Biss. Dann Stress. 

Jeder Angler kennt es, zumindest aus den jeweiligen Anfangstagen des Angelns: das Auf und Ab im Gefühlsleben im Kampf mit dem ersten größeren Fisch. Das "technische" Prozedere ist ja im Grunde immer ähnlich: Fisch nimmt Schnur, ich nehme Schnur und unter dem Strich mach ich das "Plus" – auf diesen Verlauf will ich gar nicht ausführlich eingehen, ausser vielleicht dem Sachverhalt, dass mein technisches Können im dem Glück bestand, das Einstellen der fast offenen Bremse vergessen zu haben – so riss mein "Be Free"-Schnürchen nicht direkt in der ersten Flucht des Fisches und konnte nach und nach die Bremse anziehen.

Viel interessanter mein Hin und Her zwischen Seelenleben und meinem verängstigten Reagieren auf den Fisch:
Die Freundin sowie die anderen mitgereisten Freunden und Bekannten mit selbst geangeltem Fisch beeindrucken, ja das wollte ich – mich mit der Aura des erfolgreichen Jägers umgeben und mich an deren "Ahhhs" und "Ohhhs" laben – aber verdammt noch mal, die Hose wollte ich nicht voll haben, so alleine am Waldrand mit Fisch an der Schnur den ich mit dieser nicht beeindrucken konnte.
Nein, ich wollte auch nicht an der Fitness meines "Fit for Fang"-Tackles zweifeln müssen, was sich nun aber nicht länger leugnen lies.
Auch wäre der Fisch eher an seinem Amüsement über meinen "Totschläger" gestorben als an diesem selbst k.o. zu gehen – bisher hatte ich immer den Griff meines Messers dazu benutzt, für "Portionsgrößen" war dies ausreichend.
Kescher? Bis zum Wald war ich mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs und hatte mich deswegen gegen ihn entschieden. Selbst wenn ich ihn dabei gehabt hätte: 
Es war der Kescher des Hauses, einer mit Bambus-Stil, den man Kindern in die Hand drückt um im Plantschbecken imaginären Fischen nachzustellen – also bloß eine weitere, lächerliche Requisite am Ort des Geschehens, zu diesen ich mich auch selbst langsam zählte und konnte so der Einsamkeit den Vorteil des Unbeobachtetseins abgewinnen.

Kurzum, ich wollte diesen Fisch nun doch. Die erhoften "Ohhhs" und "Ahhhs" würden sicher mit einem gepflegten " What the f*** " übertroffen werden. Das motivierte ungemein!
Um aus meiner nicht waidgerechten Vorbereitung noch das Maximum zu erreichen, öffnete ich die Bremse, verkeilte die Rute in einem Baum und fand ein paar Meter im Wald einen Prügel mit mehr Potential. Wenigstens nach der Landung sollte es für den Fisch schnell gehen.

Nach drei fehlgeschlagenen Landungsversuchen erwische ich ihn – nicht ohne Blutverlust meinerseits – in den Kiemen, "aber hey, der Preis der Wildnis" hörte ich mich schon vor den zu erwartendem Publikum sagen. 
Der Prügel tat seinen dienst, der Ring der Rutenspitze war verbogen, die Rolle hatte nun Spiel und die Schnur war überdehnt. "Fit for Fang" und "Be Free" traten also nach einem kurzen aber intensiven Leben den Ruhestand an – ganz wie ich für den Rest des Urlaubes das Angeln einstellte. Erst mit Tackle mit Namen wie "Conqueror", "Fighter" oder "Stamina" (man verzeihe mir hier die Anspielung) wollte ich mich wieder an die Gewässer trauen. Auch Dinge wie ein großer Kescher, ein Totschläger und  div. Zangen haben ihren Sinn. Dies aber alles wollte ich dann zuhause unter dem diesmal wohlwollenden Kopfnicken des Verkäufers organisieren.

Die letztlich kleinen Hindernisse, wie die, für den 95er Hecht, viel zu kleine Tüte und der viel zu kleine Rucksack vielen nicht weiter ins Gewicht – die Rolle als Tagesheld war mir sicher |rolleyes


Grüße

p.s.: ein alter Hase des Forums bin ich sicher nicht, will mich auch nicht als solcher aufspielen, indem ich eine Geschichte schreibe, die konkret nur den "alten" Hasen im Rahmen des Gewinnspiels abverlangt wird. Ich fande einfach nur, sie passte


----------



## FlyS (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Eines Tages, um genau zu sein am 10.8.2002, gingen mein „alter“ Angelfreund Bernd und ich an die Ilm um dort wie immer an unserem Lieblings Gewässer angeln zu gehen. Nach der sorgfältigen Vorbereitung in meinem Angelkeller bei meinen Eltern im Hause, den ich mir mit meinem ganzen Angelzeug, z.B. Fliegenbindesachen, Ruten und anderen Kram, ausgestattet habe, ging es dann auch schon um 8 Uhr (Eigentlich würde ich ja schon bei Sonnenaufgang am Wasser stehen, aber ich nehme ja Rücksicht auf die ältere Generation und deshalb sind wir halt erst um 8 Uhr gefahren.) mit den Rädern ans Wasser bzw. erst einmal auf Radweg und Feldweg durch Schlamm, Morast und „tiefsten Urwald.“ Auf dem Weg an die Ilm fiel mir zusätzlich auf das ich meinen sonst so geliebten Watkescher zu Hause vergessen hatte. Das fiel Bernd natürlich sofort auf und da er schon eine Menge in seinen über 60 Lebensjahren erlebt hatte und auch noch erleben wird, sagte er zu mir: „Du fährst jetzt aber nicht zurück und holst deinen Kescher, denn das bringt nur Unglück.“ Na gut sagte ich und befolgte den weisen Rat den er mir gegeben hatte. Als wir nun endlich (In dem Text klingt es als wäre der Weg 10mal so lang wie in Wirklichkeit, dem ist aber nicht so.) an einem großen Kolk, ungefähr ca. 15m lang und 8m breit, angekommen waren überlegte ich als erstes ob ich meine Fliegenrute benutze oder ich lieber meine kleine 1,80m lange Spinnerrute auspacke. Meine Entscheidung fiel letztendlich auf die 180cm geballte Kraft. Bespult mit 18er Schnur bekam sie von mir noch einen selbst lackierten Spinner mit der ausgefallendsten Farbe die man nur zu solchen Zwecken verwenden könnte, nämlich ein glänzendes blau-metallic. Na ja ich wollte es halt wirklich wissen. Es stellte sich aber heraus, dass diese Wahl die beste meines jungen Lebens sein würde. Nun endlich zum wichtigsten, dem Angeln an sich. Bernd ging erst einmal an den Einlauf des Kolkes und versuchte es mit seinen Lieblingsgoldkopfnymphen. Dieser Mensch hat, das muss wirklich mal gesagt sein kein Ding für neue Probierweisen oder für Sachen die kein Mensch braucht, aber meistens sind es gerade diese Dinge die nur gemacht wurden um Geld zu verdienen die den Erfolg bringen. Ich will mal lieber nicht so viel über ihn sagen, denn Bernd ist ein wahrer ANGELMEISTER wenn es um Goldkopfnymphen geht, zudem hat er ja auch schon eine „riesige Forelle“ gefangen. Die Regenbogenforelle hatte sage und schreibe 67cm. 
Nachdem Bernd noch nicht einmal einen einzigen Wurf setzen konnte, versuchte ich meinen ersten Wurf quer über das Wasser zu setzen. Das gelang mir auch ganz gut und schon setzten nach diesen ERSTEN WURF meine wahrscheinlich längsten 5min ein, die ich nie vergessen werde. Kaum drei Meter eingeholt knallte etwas auf die 0,18mm Schnur und den blau-metallic farbenen Spinner. Jetzt setzte der Kampf ein.
Meine ersten Wörter die ich sagte waren: „Bernd ein riesen Ding.“ Er glaubte es mir gar nicht, denn er hatte ja noch nicht einmal angefangen zu angeln da hatte ich schon einen Fisch an der Rute und das ich kann es nur noch mal sagen bei meinem ersten Wurf an diesem Tag. Bernd kam dann auch an geeilt um es mit anzusehen wie ein „Karpfen“, das war Bernds erste Antwort als er den Fisch an der Oberfläche sah, so ist das halt ohne Brille und einer vorhandenen Alterssehschwäche. Ich wusste aber sofort, dass es kein „Karpfen“, sondern eine Bachforelle war. Ich war an einer relativ steil abfallenden Stelle des Kolks und musste Bernd um Hilfe bitten drei kleine Eschen, ja kleine Bäumchen und keine Äschen (Fische), um zu knicken, diese waren nämlich über 3m hoch, sodass ich nicht über sie kam und hinter mir waren einige dieser berühmten Pappel, die bekanntlich sehr, sehr hoch sind. 
Ich hatte ihn nun schon bis auf ein paar wenige Meter zum Ufer herangezogen, als er entwischte. Gott sei Danke ist das eben nur ein Scherz gewesen.
Ich hatte ihn ganz gut gehakt und so konnte ich ihn bis ans Ufer heranziehen. Bernd nahm einen beherzten Griff unter den Kiemendeckel und schleuderte den 60cm langen und 2,3Kg schweren Bachforellenmilchner auf die höher gelegene Wiese. GESCHAFFT!!! Der Fisch ist sicher gelandet und liegt im Gras. Als erstes erst einmal ein paar Fotos des Fisches und erst mal verkraften was dort eigentlich vorgefallen ist. Der restliche Angeltag, nämlich eine weitere Stunde bis kurz nach 9 Uhr wurde dann durch Nieselregen, der sich dann in ein übelstes Unwetter verwandelte unterbrochen. Gerade noch trockenen Hauptes nach Hause gekommen meiner Mutter die Forelle gezeigt, nochmals Bilder geschossen, fing es an mit heftigen Blitz und Donner und zudem noch jede Menge Wasser von oben zuregnen. Nachdem ich die Bachforelle nun schnell noch im Schutz eines Regencapes halb dem Andreasberg gezeigt hatte ging es ans Filetieren. Genau 1Kg reines und rosa farbenes Fleisch wurden dann eingefroren und später dann auch mit Genuss verspeist.

Das war nun der besondere Fang eines Fisches in nur wenigen Minuten wahrscheinlich die Belohnung für die harte Arbeit die ich in dieser kurzen Zeit für mein Hobby aufgegeben habe.


----------



## otto777 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Hallo zusammen hier meine Story,
letzte Woche war ich mit einem Freund auf der Forellenpirsch.
Gerät war natürlich eine leichte Spinnrute und auch eine kleine Rolle.
Nach ca. einer Stunde wollten wir an eine andere Stelle wechseln und ich warf meinen 3 Mapps Spinner ein letztes mal in Wasser, aber diesmal Flussabwärts.
Wollte ihn dann langsam wieder einziehen, weil mein Kollege schon aus dem Wasser war und weiter ziehen wollte.
Mein Spinner bewegte sich kein Stück mehr und ich dachte ich hätte einen hänger, da sich auch gar nichts mehr tat.
Gut ich Flussabwärts gegangen um den Spinner vom vermeindlichen Stein zu lösen.
Doch dann ging es los ich stand ca 2 Meter von der Stelle entfernt woch ich meinen Spinner vermutete und dann ging es los. Meine Bremse hörte erst mal gar nicht mehr auf zu brüllen, da sie ja auch noch auf die Forellen eingestellt war.
Habe sie dann was stärker eingestellt und konnte den Fisch zum ersten mal in meine nähe ziehen aber nur soweit das ich gesehen habe das es ein großer Fisch war und dann kam auch schon die zweite größere Flucht. Mitlerweile hatte ich auch die ganze aufmerksamkeit von den Leute die im Biergarten neben an saßen. Als ich dann den Fisch das zweite mal näher an mich heranziehen konnte sah ich einen schönen Hecht und es begann die nächste Flucht die ich aber diesmal auch mit vorsicht beachtet habe, da ich kein Stahlvorfach dran hatte. Nach ca. 10 min konnte ich dann mit hilfe von meinem Kollegen den Hecht sicher im Kescher landen.
Es war ein 70 cm großer Hecht mit 3 kg.
Ein sehr schönes Erlebnis


----------



## pikehunter4you (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Beim Hechtangeln mit einem ca. 20 cm langen, totem Rotauge war ich kurze Zeit abgelenkt und habe den Biss nicht rechtzeitig gesehen.
Als ich dann nach einiger Zeit den Anhieb setzte, ging der Tanz los. Schöner Meter-Hech der nicht freiwillig an Land wollte. Aber leider war der Spuk schnell vorbei, nach einem gewaltigen Sprung war er ab. Beim einholen der Angel kam die nächste Überraschung. Neben meinem Rotauge hing am Drilling ein weiteres (halb verdautes) Rotauge, dass ich dem Hecht aus dem Magen gezogen habe.


----------



## Jacky Fan (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Ich hab da auch eine nette Story zum Erzählen.

Urlaub 2005 an der Ostsee. 
An diesem Tag war fast Flaute und die Förde war platt wie ein Ententeich.
Die Brandungsruten warteten auf die Dämmerung und die Dorsche.
Eine kurze Rute von 2,10 Meter und einen WG von 60 gr. lang verweisst im Rutenkoffer.

Ich montierte eine Laufblei-Montage und einen 2 er Haken. Aal im Spülsaum sollte es werden.
Wattwurm drauf und ausgeworfen Richtung Sandbank zur linken.

Nach ein paar Minuten gab es ein klatschen im Wasser. Irritiert schaute ich in die Richtung und sah einen Fisch springen. Cool, dachte ich, wie im Forellensee. Fische die springen beissen nicht.
In diesem Augenblick bog sich die kleine Rute derart, dass sie fast aus dem Klapphalter fiel.
Ich griff nach der Rute und spürte einen mächtigen Wiederstand, im Wasser sprang ein Fisch.
MeFo, Ich hab ne MeFo. Völlig aussermir und mit steigenden Adrenalin versuchte ich den Fisch Richtung Ufer zu bekommen.

Irgendwann hatte ich ihn im Knöcheltiefen Wasser, griff mit beiden Händen zu und warf den Fisch samt Rute in den Sand.
52cm. Ein viertel der Rutenlänge.
Ich versorgte den Fisch und war dermaßen aus der Puste, dass ich mir nicht mal mehr eine Zigarette drehen konnte.

Die kleine Rute ist nun immer beim Fischen als Glücksbringer im Rutenkoffer dabei.

Ich hab seitdem viele Stunden mit der Spinne im Meer verbracht, aber eine zweite Meerforelle hab ich noch nicht gefangen.


----------



## Falconetti (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

war nachts am mdk auf zander mit blinker,als ich plötzlich einen zug gegen die bremse , so ungefähr 50 meter hatte.
das ganze ging so 30 min ,20 meter ran ,20 meter raus.
war echt am ende mit meiner spinnrute,aber nach 30 min sah ich etwas großes häßliches mit rießigen augen,es war ein graß-karpfen habe in so auf gut über einen meter geschätzt.
er passte nur halb in meinen käscher,worauf hin dieser dann sogar wegen dem gewicht gebrochen ist.
habe ihn dann mit viel mühe an eine flache stelle gezogen und als ich zu ihm hin kletterte,sah ich dass ich ihn in der schwanzflosse gehakt hatte und darum konnte der natürlich so speed geben.
das mit dem landen hatte ich eh schon aufgegeben war ja auch allein und wollte eigentlich nur noch meinen blinker wieder haben,aber kurz bevor ich ihn abhaken konnte machte er ein paar schläge und riss sich los ,allerdings mit blinker und schwimmt jetzt wahrscheinlich immer noch mit dem ding rum.
alles was mir geblieben ist ,ist ein nicht zu erkennendes handyfoto


----------



## Worse (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Hallo zusammen,

Letztes Jahr wollte ich abends mal eben für 2 Stunden an den Vereinseigenen Wiesenteich um dort vielleicht die ein oder andere Schleie zu fangen. Am Wasser schnell meine feine Matchrute und eine andere schwerere Posenrute bestückt und den Köder ausgelegt. Dann hat sich gar nichts getan, bis ich schon fast meine Sachen packen wollte. War grad mit meinem Vater am Rätseln was wohl mit dem Teich los sein könnte, da hob sich meine Matchrute fast aus dem Rutenständer. Also Rute geschnappt und Anschlag gesetzt. Das muss was Dickes sein, hab ich mir bei der Gegenwehr gedacht, was bei der Rute nicht grad unproblematisch war. Ne billige Monofile von 0,18mm auf der Rolle und die Rute hatte auch nur ein Wurfgewicht von 15gr. Durch diesen Umstand hat der Drill fast ne Stunde gedauert und meine Rolle hat dabei auch das Zeitliche gesegnet, musste die Rolle zuletzt mit der Hand bremsen. Aber als Entschädigung hatte ich dann einen 74er Karpfen mit etwa 12Kg im Kescher


----------



## Master Hecht (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

dieses jahr wollte ich abends am vereinsteich noch nen paar köfis stippen mit meiner 6m stippe ohne rolle und sogar ohne gummizug son ganz billiges teil...
naja ich eine made dran und schön na vor der krautbank am ufter abgelegt da raste auch schon meine kleine pose wie sonst was unter was ich geh an die rute heb sie hoch und glaub meinen augen nich da is doch tatsächlich ne lachsforelle dran nicht ganz so groß aber bei nem 12er vorfach schon nicht schlecht.sie hatte 1,3kg.

genau so wie ein 62er hecht der an meiner winkelpicker mit 18er schnur beim döbel auf eine made an der grundmontage bis... kein schlechter drill...


----------



## angler4711 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Moin!

Ich war am Mittwoch los und wollte paar
Schleien überlisten, mit Wurm.

Das Ende von Angeltag war 3 Schleien und
ein harter drill mit einen 70er Hecht,
der auf Wurm und mono gebissen hat.

Er hatte zum glück ganz vorne gehackt.


----------



## Global Playboy (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Hallo!
Das passt ja wie die Faust aufs Auge. Erst letzte Woche war
ich an der Steinbachtalsperre Forellen angeln.
Eine Rute hatte ich aber auf Grund gelegt um auch eine
Chance auf Karpfen zu haben.
Jedoch biss ein Karpfen auf meiner Forellenrute.
Die Rute war natürlich viel zu leicht für einen Karpfen, der wie sich 
nachher rausstellte 70cm lang und 12 Pfund schwer war.
Dementsprechend dauerte der spannende Drill gut 20 Minuten.
Ich häng auch noch ein Bild von dem Karpfen an.

Gruß,

Sebastian


----------



## Petterson (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Da fische ich mit Boilie und Frolic an der Karpfenrute und die Viecher wollen einfach nicht über 8 Pfund wiegen... aber es geht ja auch anders:
vor etlichen Jahren (ich war noch Jungfischer) habe ich mir eine ultraleichte Jigrute gekauft - 2,70m lang und 2-15g Wurfgewicht. Irgenwann bin ich dann umgezogen, und in meiner neuen Heimat gab es keine Forellengewässer, die ich befischen durfte, und die Barsche dort werden nicht größer als ein kleiner Hechtköderfisch ist. Also nutzte ich die Kombi (Rolle war ne 1000er Dynafight von Ryobi) mit 20er Mono, 10er Goldhaken an feinem 6LB-Geflecht und einzelnem Maiskorn zum Winkelpicken, denn die eingespleißte Vollcarbonspitze ist hypersensibel. Rotaugen, Brachsen, Güster und Rußnasen, dann ein ruhiges unhektisches zweimaliges "Knicksen" der Spitze...und dann riß mir der Fisch fast die Rute von der Auflage. Er schwamm eine Biegung flussab, der ich wegen eines Uferbaumes nicht folgen konnte (wo sind die Bieber, wenn man sie braucht!!!) und wollte unter einen überhängenden Busch flüchten. Ich schickte meine Angetraute dorthin, sie solle am Ufer rumtrampeln und den Fisch vom Ufer weg in einigermaßen freies Wasser scheuchen, während ich überlegte, wie lange meine keine 3kg tragende Leine das Reiben an der Uferkante der Flussbiegung noch mitmachen würde...ich habe sie bei diesem Drill noch 25 min lang gequält, aber dann war die zweistellige Marke geknacht: ein Spiegelkarpfen mit 12 Pfund!
Für Karpfenspezis sicher kein Riese, aber für mich an so feinem Gerät und in hindernisreichem Gewässer ein unvergessliches Erlebnis. Nur die Schnur, die war danach hinüber.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Habe mal mit futterkorb und Made einen Zander von 70cm gefangen. Harkengröße war 14 und 18er Vorfach.

War ganz schön spannend.


----------



## Parasit (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

also ich habe mir ein mal meine spule von der rolle gemacht weil die sehne total verheddert war und wollte sie zu einer ruhigen stunde an einem kleinen Hafenbecken am Achterwasser wieder entheddern weil ich keine mehr bei hatte. nun sitz ich da und dreh und mach und tuh und lass den haken einfach im wasser hängen. als ich dann fertig war, nach so 45 minuten, wollte ich den rest der sehne, die nun im wasser lag wieder aufspulen und merkte plötzlich zappelnden widerstand. da ich ja nun die spule lose in der hand hatte hab ich versucht den fisch so zu drillen. und nach guten 5 minuten zeigte sich ein 60er Blei der auf blanken haken gebissen hat an der oberfläche. bei der sehne handelte es sich um 0.18er mono allerdings ohne rute gefangen


----------



## viktormgog (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

ich war letztes wochenende an der maas, um ein paar barsche zu erwischen. mein gerät war eine 1,90 m lange rute mit einem wurfgewicht von ca. 30 g. als köder habe ich einen kleinen blinker verwendet. ich konnte einige barsche überlisten, doch nach einiger zeit ging nix mehr. ich war schon auf und dran aufzuhöhren, als ich im wasser einen fisch sah, der wie ein torpedo angeschossen kam. ein harter ruck ging durch die rute, sodass die spitze brach. nach guten 5min konnten ich einen schönen 4,5 kg hecht landen. die angst vorher war groß, dass schnur und rute ihren geist aufgeben könnten  .

und somit war es doch ein schöner ausflug , mfg,


----------



## Archer (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Mein Hechterlebnis am relativ leichten Gerät liegt jetzt schon 3 Jahre zurück, aber ist immer wieder erzählenswert. Und zwar sollte es eigentlich auf Schleie gehen, also wurden 3 Maiskörner mittels Posenmontage an einem recht feinen monofilen Vorfach knapp über Grund angeboten. Die ganze Zeit hat sich nicht viel getan, bis die Montage dann mal eingekurbelt wurde... Ein 75 cm Hecht hat sich erdreistet und einfach den Mais geschnappt. Mit mehr Glück als Verstand konnte dieser dann gelandet werden, denn just im Moment des Kescherns war auch schon die Vorfachschnur durch.


----------



## ghawar (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Mein Erlebnis war vor hmm... ca 14 Jahren. Damals noch mit den alten Glasfaser-Spinnruten. 1,80m und WG ~15 gr...
Damit stand ich am Forellenteich in der Eifel. als Rolle ne russische "Awtomata" mit 0,18er mono (kein kugellager oder so...)
wollte regenbogenforellen fuers raeuchern fangen und hatte einfach nen Grundblei von 10gr mit nem Haken und Kaese als Koeder.
Als die Rute richtung Wasser rutschte bekam ich sie noch zu fassen.... nach 34 min (mein vater schaute auf die Uhr) hatte ich einen 9pfd Schuppenkarpfen vor mir...
Nur leider hielt den mein Forellenkescher nicht aus. 
Fazit? Ich bin in den See gesprungen, und habe den Fisch mit der Hand aufs Ufer gehievt.
Am Abend gabs dann "Karpfen blau"...


Die Rute hatte danach einen Knick in der Steckverbindung!!
Rute und Rolle habe ich sogar noch, und werde sie auch behalten 
Als Erinnerung und Mahnung ^^


----------



## schadstoff (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Es war an einem Samstag Vormittag, mein Kumpel und ich hatten uns zum Köfi Angeln verabredet weil es am Abend zum Hechtangeln gehen sollte ich also meine 7 Sachen gepackt und Alle Ruten rausgetan bis auf meine "kleine"  Matchrute und als Vorfach eine 0,18er mono mit nem 10er Haken Montiert.
Wir an unserem Stammteich angekommen ging es natürlich sofort los ich wollte nämlich zum Mittagessen wieder daheim sein, als Köder dienten Maden wo ich immer 2-3 Stück auf den Haken verfrachtete.
Als ich schon ein Paar Rotaugen in meinem Eimer verbuchen konnte und ich zum wiederholten male erneut auswarf ging alles ganz schnell, ich konnte noch sehen wie etwas grosses Dunkles auf meine Maden zuraste und dann war die Pose auch schon weg.
Ich, einen etwas Zaghafteren Anhieb getätigt in der Hoffnung das der Haken nicht richtig sitz oder noch besser mein Gegner wieder Loslässt denn ich hatte keine weiteren Haken oder sonst was mitgenommen, Fehlanzeige das Fischlein sass richtig .
Ich löste noch geistesgegenwärtig die Bremse und im selben Moment nahm das Viech auch schon erst mal Schnur und als das es nicht noch schlimmer kommen konnte Flüchtete der Fisch voll ins Kraut und wickelte meine Schnur um dieses.
Ich vollkommen Aufgelöst und voller Adrenalin schrie nur KEEEEESCCHHHEEEEEEEER zu meinem Freund der gerade an seiner Montage Rumfriemelte und der kam mit diesem angerannt als ob er mich vor dem Ertrinken Retten will.
So zog ich erst mal ganz Behutsam und so Langsam wie möglich einen Krautballen von ca. einem Meter Durchmesser in richtung Land bis er in Kescherreichweite war um diesen dann mit dem Kescher weiter ranzuholen was auch recht gut bis auf einen Halben Meter ging dann verabschiedete sich Langsam aber sicher die Kescher Stange in einer weniger Dezenten Biegung.
Den rest wollte ich per Hand an der Hauptschnur Herranziehen was ebenfalls ging aber nur bis zum Ufer denn dann verabschiedete sich auch das Vorfach, in dem Moment dachte ich das wars aber nicht Passierte es war keine Regung im Wasser zu vermerken so das ich wie ein Begaster mit schuhen und allem ins Wasser sprang und den Ganzen Krautballen mit Beiden Armen Umringte und ihn im Ganzen hinaus hiefte. 
Mein Freund meinte "warum holst du den ganzen Mist noch raus der ist eh weg" und ich nur ... der ist noch da Garantiert,
denn gesehen hat man zwar bis auf ein bisschen Schwanzflosse nicht wirklich viel aber allein schon die tatsache das der Ganze Ballen ordentlich wog lies mich dran glauben, ich brauchte auch nicht lange Kramen und es schauten mich 2 Treudoofe Karpfenaugen an.
Ich befreite ihn schnell von seinem Gefängniss und da lag er da.....der schöne Spiegler mit seinen 74 cm, wir haben uns gefreut wie kleine Kinder zu Weihnachten und am nächsten Tag wurde das mit ordentlich Bier, nem Leckeren Karpfen und Folienkartoffeln vom Grill begossen.

Ps. nur mit den Hechten wollte es am Abend nichts werden, aber ich war Trotzdem ein Glücklicher Angler an dem Tag.


----------



## pikehunter (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Mein diesjähriger Saisonstart ist mir noch sehr gut in Erinnerung! Im April saß ich an meinem Hausgewässer (See) und hatte es mit der Matchrute/Waggler und feinem Tackle ( Vorfach 0,14mm ) auf vorsichtige Weissfische abgesehen, da das Wasser noch sehr kalt war. Aber es kam anders als erwartet. Ich bekam deutliche "Hebebisse"! Nach dem Anschlag ging sofort die Post ab. Es folgten spannende und heftige Drills, welche unheimlich viel Spass machten. Vier Mal blieb ich Sieger, einmal hatte ich das Nachsehen (Haken wurde aufgebogen). Ergebnis: Ich konnte 4 stattliche Spiegelkarpfen bis 51cm landen.#6 

Mit besten Grüßen und Petri-Heil
pikehunter


----------



## nomis (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Mein Erlebnis liegt nun auch schon einige Jahre zurück und war auch der Beginn meiner Angelkarriere.
Begonnen hat alles, wie bei vielen, mit dem Schwarzfischen |krach:.
Mit einfachster und auch billigster Ausrüstung ging es wie fast jeden Tag zu dieser Zeit an den Gemeinde-Weiher. Dort waren immer reichlich Rotaugen und manchmal auch der ein oder andere kleine Karpfen zu fangen.
Also mit dem Radln hingefahren und schnell zwischen den einzigsten beiden Bäume versteckt, damit mich keiner erwischt. Die Schnur (Ja eine Rute oder Rolle hatte ich noch nicht) wurde also schnell mit einem Korken und einem kleinen Haken bestückt und etwas selbst gepflückten Mais und ein Getreidekorn aufgespießt.
Nochmal schnell geguckt ob auch niemand in der Nähe ist und ab damit 2 Meter vom Ufer entfernt ins Wasser geworfen.
Schnell waren ca. 20 kleine Rotaugen da und wollten dran knabbern. Bis plötzlich alle zur Seite sprangen und flüchteten. Und schon war auch der kleine Weinkorken in den tiefen des Weiher verschwunden 
Also einen eher zögerhafter Anhieb gesetzt und schon gings ab. Erstmal hat das unbekannte Objekt #c eine Menge Schnur gezogen.
Doch mit der Zeit kam ich immer besser mit ihm zurecht und konnte ihn immer Näher ans Ufer ziehen. #h
Bis ich ihn dann sah. Ein rießiger Graskarpfen.
Nach ca. 10 min Drillzeit konnte ich ihn dann endlich ans Ufer befördern.
Haken abgelöst und erstmal begutachtet. Geschätzte 1,20 dürfte er gehabt haben. :vik:
Nun rießig gefreut und wieder in die Freiheit entlassen und glücklich nach Hause gefahren.
Das die billige Schnur, der mini Haken und ich mit meinen lächerlichsten Kenntnissen den Fisch überhaupt landen konnten war ein Wunder.
So begann aber glücklicherweise meine Leidenschaft zum Angeln und zwei Jahre später als ich endlich 13 war, hab ich sofort den Angelschein gemacht. :q


----------

